# Personnalisation Adium



## Ousitawi (26 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour !

J'ai une petite question, je voulais changer mon icône Adium, j'ai trouvé le pack complet pour le canard rose (pour aller avec le reste de mon dock :love et je l'ai bien installé, il a été reconnu, je l'ai bien sélectionné, mais seul le canard rose en mode connecté est visible.
Quand je quitte Adium le canard est de nouveau vert.

Qu'est ce que j'ai loupé ?
J'ai tenté de trouver le dossier ressource d'Adium mais je ne le trouve pas :/

Je suis sous Snow Leopard sur MackBook.

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Ousitawi (28 Juillet 2011)

J'ai beau aller dans Gestionnaire des Xtras et Préférences, je ne trouve pas :mouais:

Une petite âme charitable svp ?


----------



## wath68 (29 Juillet 2011)

Hello.

Vas dans Bibliothèque / Application Support / Adium / Dock Icons
puis clic droit sur le set d'icônes modifié et "Afficher le contenu du paquet"

Choisir l'icône que tu veux voir apparaitre dans le Dock et l'ouvrir avec Aperçu.
Ensuite faire cmd+a puis cmd+c.

Revenir dans ton dossier Applications, clic droit sur Adium.app / Lire les informations
Clic sur la 2ème icône en haut, à coté de Adium.app pour la sélectionner, puis faire cmd+v

Au besoin, enlever puis remettre l'icône du Dock.

Voila.


----------



## Ousitawi (29 Juillet 2011)

Alors je suis allée où tu m'as indiqué, j'ai suivi toutes les indications mais ça m'a fait le bruit lorsque ça ne veux pas faire la manip, et ça n'a rien changé.

Alors après j'ai tenté de faire comme pour modifier une icône Apple en la renommant comme l'icône d'origine pour la remplacer (avec la bonne extension, png ou icns selon l'icône souhaitée), mais il semblerait que le fichier soit verrouillé, je n'y arrive pas.

Du coup j'ai supprimé mon pack dans les Xtras dans le but d'y glisser toutes les images pour qu'elles soient toutes prises en compte et pas seulement celle en mode invisible, et pour le coup j'ai perdu le seul canard rose qui voulait bien être reconnu ! Il doit être dans la corbeille, mais je n'ai pas l'option "remettre"...

Ah oui, et j'ai bien enlevé et remis l'appli dans le dock...

Qu'est ce que je peux faire maintenant ? 

C'est compliqué quand même un mac haha : :rateau:


----------



## wath68 (29 Juillet 2011)

Bizarre, je viens de tester, ça marche chez moi.

Il faut cliquer sur l'icône entouré en rouge une fois d'abord, pour la sélectionner, puis ensuite faire cmd+v


----------



## Ousitawi (30 Juillet 2011)

Ah alors j'ai compris par rapport à ta copie écran que moi je suis verrouillée, j'ai tenté de te faire une copie écran, mais je n'arrive pas à enregistrer la copie écran sur un document, je n'ai pas encore compris comment ça marche :/ ça n'arrête pas de me copier le canard rose à la place...

Donc j'ai délocké le petit cadenas en bas de "Lire les informations" mais ça ne change rien. Comment est-ce que je peux passer en lecture écriture ?

Merci


----------



## Ousitawi (1 Août 2011)

Hello !

Juste pour prévenir que j'ai réussi !

Donc si quelqu'un d'autre a le problème, j'ai ouvert dans le Finder Adium, Lire les informations, et il y a la localisation de l'image de base, aller la chercher, la sélectionner, lire les informations et coller l'image souhaitée sur l'icône en haut à gauche.

Puis lancer Adium, clic droit "garder dans le dock" et enlever la première icône qui est restée.

Voilàà


----------

